# Origins



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I apologize for my ignorance, but when and how was golf originated?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Until a couple years ago, this was the only theory:
Some Scottish dude got bored herding sheep all day and starting hitting rocks around an island with his crook. He would count his strokes, and when he got all the way around the island, he had coupleted a "round" of golf. 

But now, people found some paintings of Chinese people hitting what looks to be a golf ball with what looks to be golf clubs into what looks to be a hole. But nobody's really sure. 

Either way, the Vikings, a loud, hard-drinking, roudy bunch of sheep raiders picked up the game somehow. They liked it, and started coming back to Scotland every year, raiding sheep, getting drunk, setting stuff on fire,playing golf; generally making a nuisance of themselves. These raids later came to be known as spring break. :laugh: 

The Brits picked up on it, and took some clubs with them to America, in search of greener grass, lower greens fees, and more real estate. That's how Florida came to be.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, thanks for that, white_tiger!

That was very good! I never thought golf originated that way but I guess,
most sports started as simple kind of games or creative ways of passing the time  just like golf...


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw that thing about the Chinese... how interesting! Maybe some ideas really are universal?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Maybe some ideas really are universal?


Exactly! You gotta love golf, no matter what country you're from!


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think Titleist has a slideshow about either golf, or how the golf ball evolved... www.titleist.com


----------

